# New Software upgrade for 501/508



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

I recieved my new P199 software update last night. I see that we now have the option to auto-power down our units between the hours of 1am-5am. Does anyone know if there are any other new options?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Why don't people search the site for questions like this before making a new thread????


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

stop being an idiot and give him what he wants, or at least offer him an url. the inactivity feature is one of the few updates in 1.99. the other is the new signal screen. it now offers superdish capatibility.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

There is also a "Customer Support" option (#9 on the main menu) that takes you directly to the IA Cust Support app in DISH Home.

On the Installation/Setup menu there is now a "TV Enhancements" option that lets you turn off IA icons that may appear with spots on some cnannels.

(Actually these might have appeared on previous SW updates but I just happened to notice them the otherday when I took the time to browse around to see what recent changes had occured.)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> stop being an idiot and give him what he wants, or at least offer him an url. the inactivity feature is one of the few updates in 1.99. the other is the new signal screen. it now offers superdish capatibility.


Excuse me. The title of the thread make it appear that there's information about a new software upgrade. Not that he's looking for information that's been covered already in prior threads. Now if he had a title of "Question about new 501/508 Software" that would be different but he wasted my time looking at this thread because he didn't use the tools provide for on this forum to look if it's already been answered. Hence, the answer that he received from me.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

> I recieved my new P199 software update last night. I see that we now have the option to auto-power down our units between the hours of 1am-5am. Does anyone know if there are any other new options?


Where is that option located?


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

RAD said:


> ... but he wasted my time looking at this thread because.... . Hence, the answer that he received from me.


You have wasted more of your own time and everyone else's with your two responses.

You want to save time in the future? Teach.

Personally, I appreciated the question and it was a reminder for me to check out the new features.

Other than that, this is just flame bait and I wouldn't recommend anyone else waste time responding. Ooops, I guess I bit! Doh!


----------



## Terence (Oct 3, 2003)

> I see that we now have the option to auto-power down our units between the hours of 1am-5am.


 Does this mean the 508 will power it self back on at 5am?


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I believe the new software also enabled some of the new Dish Home capabilities (Kids Wise educational games, etc. . .)

http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=443606


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

toddjb said:


> You want to save time in the future? Teach.


I did, I said to use the search function that the owners of this web site have so wisely provided for users to take advantage of. I don't mind teaching or answering questions if someone has at least taken the time to do a bit of research on their own vs. being just too lazy to check to see if the question has been asked and answered already. Also to make the topic of new threads more discriptive then with the original author choose to use.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The customer support menu option, TV Enhancements and Kidswise were all added a while back. Superdish compatibility and hard drive spin down are the only two changes I noticed so far.

Sometimes it's easy to forget about searching on a topic before posting. Remember you can preview the first post in every thread by hovering the mouse cursor over the thread title link


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Remember you can preview the first post in every thread by hovering the mouse cursor over the thread title link


Love that feature. Definite time saver and troll bait avoidance.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Randy_B said:


> Love that feature. Definite time saver and troll bait avoidance.


bummer...doesn't seem to work on netscape.


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

FYI. This new update created a new "bug" (for me, at least, and is ACK'd as a genuine bug by DISH ATR): unit is "off", timer is set to record something, say at 5pm, unit turns on, records and FAILS to turn itself back off. DISH ATR says this will be fixed in the next download (no time estimate).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wyoming_Companion said:


> Thanks for being so helpful. We will know in the future to depend on your kind assistance...as long as we aren't too stupid.
> 
> I hope we deserve the wisdom of your experience as we learn.
> 
> ...


I've answerd plenty of questions on this forum, and others. However, speaking for myself, get a bit tired of seeing the same question asked over and over that would be answered if the person took a few minuets of their own time to see if the question has been asked and answered already. I guess you could say you were stupid if you didn't make use of the resources provided by this forum because you can't see the SEARCH option. Maybe you are just too stupid to figure that out. By the way I didn't call anyone stupid, I just asked why he didn't use the search option.


----------



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

RAD said:


> Maybe you are just too stupid to figure that out.
> 
> By the way I didn't call anyone stupid.


Oh. O.K.

Sorry we bothered you.

I promise to steer clear in the future.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wyoming_Companion said:


> Sorry we bothered you.


No problem, I'll be happy to call you stupid anytime.


----------



## djrobinn (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi folks...is anyone else having a similar problem where in the morning you turn on the 501 and see a black blank screen, clicking MENU brings up the menu and CANCEL takes us back to the black screen. The banner only shows the date and time. I have to press and hold the POWER button on the unit for 5 seconds and reset it... what's up with that??

Peace!
Robin


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

djrobinn said:


> Hi folks...is anyone else having a similar problem where in the morning you turn on the 501 and see a black blank screen, clicking MENU brings up the menu and CANCEL takes us back to the black screen. The banner only shows the date and time. I have to press and hold the POWER button on the unit for 5 seconds and reset it... what's up with that??
> 
> Peace!
> Robin


I've seen this occur a couple of times on both my 501 and 508 and do what you do to recover it.


----------

